# Breitling Superocean Automatic 41mm



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Breitling Superocean Automatic 
Reference A17345 , 41mm Steel Case 
Very good condition, Full bracelet 
Comes with manuals, chronometer certificate and warranty papers. Running well. 

Price is $1500. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available, OBO


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

